# oil change after sitting 6 years



## Lawrcaldwell (Apr 11, 2016)

I have have a MF 255 thats been sitting 6 years . Should I change oil before starting engine back up. Im putting in new deisel.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Lawrcaldwell,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

I would definitely change the oil and filter before starting it up. Change the fuel filter as well and purge the system all the way to the injection pump.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have to agree, with Sixbales!!
Heating ,and cooling ,over that long a time can leave moisture in the oil,and fuel system ! 
Better safe,than sorry !


----------



## KellyTractors (Jan 24, 2010)

Good advice from Sixbales.:tractorsm


----------

